

Learn to code (but don't become a programmer) - jmduke
http://jmduke.com/blog/2013/12/10/learn-how-to-code-but-dont-become-a-programmer

======
raybeorn
Learn how to learn, problem solve, and critical thinking skills instead and
become whatever you want.

